# Finally got my Chacoan!



## snibborsirk (Nov 11, 2015)

So after a couple months of asking, my wife finally gave in and let me get my first tegu since 2004. Unbelievably calm especially with my 3 & 5 year old kids. Hopefully he stays that way! Got him from Snakes on Sunset in case anybody is looking for a little Chacoan. Think they have a handful left and they are sexing them.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrats. Looks healthy.


----------



## snibborsirk (Nov 12, 2015)

So far Jack (let my 3 year old son name him - he's obsessed with Jack Skellington!!) has shown no interest in crickets but ate a few bites of ground turkey this evening. Have a feeling I'm going to be fighting him on wanting to overwinter. Any suggestions on stimulating food for young tegus would be appreciated! He's right at 6 weeks old so I'd like him to at least grow a bit before shutting down for the winter. On a side note, I think my boxer (Duchess) has a new best friend - she is very intrigued by Jack the tegu!


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 12, 2015)

No real fighting it. Provide normal conditions and accept that he'll slow down for a spell.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's a couple of up to date pics of Jack my Chacoan. He's doing extremely well and chowing down on ground turkey, crickets, and his favorite...scrambled egg yolks. He's skittish if you try to pet him in his enclosure but is very friendly and calm as soon as you get him out. Love the pronounced "H" on the top of his head!





On another note (Walter1 I'm sure you'll be thrilled about this!) I'm getting another hatchling from Rodney Irwin at TegusOnly. Should be here Friday by 3pm. Anxious to see the new addition once he/she is here. Supposed to be around 14-15" which is the same size as my Chacoan.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Love it on both counts! Jack is showing the change to very high contrast and is the picture of health. And, you're getting one from Rodney. Two lucky tegus. Tomorrow won't come quickly enough! Will be eager to see a pic.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 11, 2015)

So I got my B&W from Tegusonly today...a little larger than expected but a beautiful tegu none the less! So far so good with the size discrepancy. Is it just me or does the "Florida" tegu look more like a supposed Chacoan than the actual Chacoan????

 

 

 

 Included a pic of a 7' long x 3' deep cage I picked up off craigslist today as well for next to nothing! Good day for me and the tegus!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Snibby- Outstanding. Incredible high contrast. Good match for your original and a fine set-up to boot. Congrats and thanks for the pics.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 22, 2015)

Thought I would share these two pics! My dogs are absolutely intrigued by my tegus!!! Surprisingly they are very good around them too. Tegus seem to be pretty accustomed to the dogs being around all the time too. Our boxer tries to give them kisses just like she does our kids...tegus stay calm and don't seem to fear being eaten!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Walter1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Snibb- Above are three pics of Snowflake just now. Her belly is a faded fire belly, whereas Rosita's belly is classic fire truck red with black bars. Hope this helps.

Your new one's a beauty. Good companion. Good luck on getting a third. For me, at least, keeping three is like keeping one as long as two males are not kept together. Any idea of sexes of your two? Your new one might be big enough to feel for the BBs.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 23, 2015)

Love the pics - she's a good looking tegu! I'm kinda leaning towards male with the new one from Rodney. I think I'm feeling a bit of a BB on each side but am reluctant to say for sure yet. Haven't been able to keep him/her still long enough to get a good read.


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's a couple of updated pics of my two taking a quick soak. Doing well, just wish I had a little more time to handle them. Hopefully I will now that the holidays are over! It still amazes me how different the patterns can be on them!


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 5, 2016)

I hope that they're a pair. All the better for two really strikingly patterned argies.


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's a couple of new pics from this evening. First 2 pics are Jack the male - he's growing incredibly fast and is only slightly smaller than his older cage mate (hopefully lover!) that was twice his size just a month ago. Second 2 pics are Sallie/Sully (not sure yet) - got him/her from TegusOnly. Starting to develop the "Firebelly" too like Jack my Chacoan. Their new enclosure is coming next Friday so I'm trying to get prepped for that so it's an easy transition.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Snib- really nice going. They'd throw beautiful young. They're looking good.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Feed'em like veal calves.


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 27, 2016)

Just a couple updated pics of Jack my Chacoan yesterday. He was helping me get some work done at home! Still in shed but most of it has come off other than the tail. Can't complain about this guy...eats anything, friendly as can be, and treats his blue/Chacoan cross girlfriend with class!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 27, 2016)

He's beautiful, Snib.


----------



## Bug (Feb 28, 2016)

Good looking critter!


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 9, 2016)

Amazing, dude. The pics are appreciated


----------



## BaiYing509 (Mar 28, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> View attachment 10004 View attachment 10005 View attachment 10006 So far Jack (let my 3 year old son name him - he's obsessed with Jack Skellington!!) has shown no interest in crickets but ate a few bites of ground turkey this evening. Have a feeling I'm going to be fighting him on wanting to overwinter. Any suggestions on stimulating food for young tegus would be appreciated! He's right at 6 weeks old so I'd like him to at least grow a bit before shutting down for the winter. On a side note, I think my boxer (Duchess) has a new best friend - she is very intrigued by Jack the tegu! View attachment 10004View attachment 10005


Super sweet tegus, really gorgeous but that Duchess is awesome! I have 2 boxers myself that are service dogs. I have a rooftop tegu that has been so shy I have only seen her tongue and her tail. She has had encounters with the dogs but has always retreated and never even hissed at them. She guards us from the roof, we belong to her.


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 31, 2016)

Been a while so here's a couple of updated pics of Jack. He's got to be pushing 28" now at 7 months. Just ate a couple of hairless mice and a few strawberry slices. Starting to fill out a bit into a nice male tegu. Doing great although I think he misses having a lady friend around! Hope to find another one soon. Prefer a high white Chacoan/Argie or blue but I'm starting to consider a red female. I haven't seen any adult B&W x Reds though so I'm curious as to what they would look like. If anyone knows of any B&W x red adult pics please let me know.


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 31, 2016)

BaiYing509 said:


> Super sweet tegus, really gorgeous but that Duchess is awesome! I have 2 boxers myself that are service dogs. I have a rooftop tegu that has been so shy I have only seen her tongue and her tail. She has had encounters with the dogs but has always retreated and never even hissed at them. She guards us from the roof, we belong to her.



BaiYing...Looks like you have good taste as well...boxers and tegus! Our boxer literally loves everything. Jack (the tegu) doesn't even flinch now when she licks him - and she always licks him when he first comes out of the enclosure just like she does our kids first thing in the morning! On another note - Have you considered getting a motion activated camera to set up outside to take pics of your rooftop guardian? Wish I lived nearby so I could lend you one of the many I have at work!


----------



## BaiYing509 (Mar 31, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> BaiYing...Looks like you have good taste as well...boxers and tegus! Our boxer literally loves everything. Jack (the tegu) doesn't even flinch now when she licks him - and she always licks him when he first comes out of the enclosure just like she does our kids first thing in the morning! On another note - Have you considered getting a motion activated camera to set up outside to take pics of your rooftop guardian? Wish I lived nearby so I could lend you one of the many I have at work!



That's so funny because boxers will lick anything to death! Boxer slime is probably better than a humidifier.

Yes I had game cameras up but mysteriously they were deactivated every time she was in frame. Got great pics of every feral cat drinking out of her pond and every time I throw the dogs water outside! But never of her, it's so frustrating. We have a joke that she is supernatural and can manipulate the technology to her suit her needs. It's the strangest thing because I went around the house for weeks with a mirror on a paintstick and had several repairmen jump up on the back of their trucks and ladders but she went poof! every time. And I can hear her crawling to the front to spend time with us when we are outside in the yard. She even lounges in the dog beds when we are inside. I can hear her land on the trash can but can't make it to the window in time to catch a glimpse. The closest I got was to see her tail, which is really really long! And one day I saw her tongue. I think she is just too fast for the cameras, as it says the fastest time is one second delay. You would think I would at least get a pic of her tail by now because she has a new route up to the roof and the camera covers more ground now. I found the black belly marks and claw scratches in the top of the handle of the ramp. The only way I know when she is above us if I don't hear her is her smell. She's one sneaky shy girl! And thank you much for the offer of the cameras!


----------



## Justsomedude (May 4, 2016)

so cool I just got a male chacoan from snakes at sunset and I absolutely love em!


----------

